# Ringneck doves



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

A few shots of our ringnecks. I keep a couple of pair just because I like to hear them, although we may show some in Louisville this year at the NYBS.

Link
www.martinlofts.com


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Love a nice ringneck! Beautiful!


----------



## stuart (Jan 13, 2008)

Very nice birds


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

a few days ago,whilst feeding the ferrals,,there was a georgeous white ring neck dove present,-i hoped she would be as regular--but no-,they are remarkabley smaller than the homers --i have / raise...sincerely james waller


----------

